# For Vivarium and Paludarium, what are some flowering plants?



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok, I have another thread going on a project a local church has for me where they want to large vivairums. One a paludarium.

I'd like to put in colorfull broms or other plants and also some that flower on a regular bases. Though I want to do this and keep the tanks from looking overwhelmed with color, look too busy, or distract from the color of the frogs.

Any help :?:


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

A lot of the Hoya species will get nice, star-shaped waxy flowers. It's a climbing vine, so I dont think it would distract much from the frogs.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Pm Rob (littlefrog). Tell him you need orchids.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Constant blooming?!?*

While there are many varieties that will eventually flower in a terrarium, most take a while to establish. And once they do, many bromeliads, orchids are aroids cannot really be called "constant bloomers." These are plants with seasonal cycles.

If you want blooms soon, you will probably have more luck with some gesneriads or begonias. Try:

Begonia prismatocarpa or 'Buttercup'
B. luzonensis
Columnea 'Early Bird'
Episcia 'Silver skies'
Sinningia 'Cherry Chips' or 'Super Orange' (miniatures)
Sinningia 'Rio das pedras' or 'White Sprite' (micro-minis)

And if your setup is not saturated, try mini-violets!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Addendum...*

With one familiar exception--try a mini Spathiphyllum. While they are not everbloomers. they flower for a long time.

Of course, if your primary goal is to add color, there are several Cryptanthus and jewel orchid varieties to choose from.


----------

